# Louis Andriessen



## chalkpie

Looking for some recommendations for the Dutch composer. I have heard very little but he seems interesting. Thanks!


----------



## Art Rock

I was listening to this one earlier today (link). I'd think it would make a good starting point.

Far more conventional (also for his time), but worth exploring, is his father Hendrik.


----------



## GreenMamba

*De Staat* is the work of choice among TC voters. At least, it's the one that has made our post-1950s list. And I think we got it right. The Republic (De Staat) in question is Plato's.


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> *De Staat* is the work of choice among TC voters. At least, it's the one that has made our post-1950s list. And I think we got it right. The Republic (De Staat) in question is Plato's.


That's certainly on my wish list, a wonderful piece of work.


----------



## chalkpie

Thanks for the rec's guys. I am checking out De Staat on Spot right now (Nederlands blazers Ensemble). I already dig it!


----------



## Guest

chalkpie said:


> Thanks for the rec'd guys. I am checking out De Staat on Spot right now (Nederlands blazers Ensemble). I already dig it!


It is indeed eminently diggable!


----------



## Nereffid

Bang On A Can's album "Gigantic Dancing Human Machine".









Can be heard on the Cantaloupe Records album page.


----------



## chalkpie

Ok, pretty much count me in as a fan of this guy! Usually not my "thing", but I guess it is now. Will explore further. He seems to be more direct and visceral compared to some of the usual minimalists.


----------



## Rogerx

The death has just been announced of Louis Andriessen, an influential minimalist composer, probably his country's most successful since the Renaissance.

Andriessen was 82 and had been suffering from Alzheimer's Disease.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

RIP Louis Andriessen. A wonderful composer, and so much more than the shallow lines usually thrown around his name. Sad to read that he had been suffering from Alzheimer's.


----------



## fbjim

Andriessen, Hassell, and Rzewski - hasn't been a good week or so for music.


----------



## SanAntone

Very interesting composer, one I feel like exploring. I had not head any of his music until today with this work:










_Writing to Vermeer_ (1997-99) (libretto by Peter Greenaway) Opera for 2 children's voices, 2 sopranos, mezzo-soprano, female chorus, orchestra (7 winds, 2 horns, 2 trumpets [2nd + bass trumpet], 2 harps, 2 electric guitars, cimbalom, 2 pianos, on-stage harpsichord, 2 percussion, minimum 22 strings), and CD (music by Michel van der Aa)

Sad to find out he died earlier this year after suffering from dementia.


----------



## Vasks

*YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Nereffid said:


> Bang On A Can's album "Gigantic Dancing Human Machine".
> 
> View attachment 72088
> 
> 
> Can be heard on the Cantaloupe Records album page.


----------



## mikeh375

^^ Well I stumbled into here in browsing mode and thanks to Nereffid's post and Vasks's response to it, thought I'd give 'Gigantic Dancing Human Machine' a spin.
Glad I did, what a remarkable work 'Workers Union' is, as powerful and visceral in its way as 'The Rite'...great. I'll listen to the rest of the album for sure.


----------

